# Too much sweat in my sunglasses



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I’ve been putting up with for far too long, sweat rolling down into my sunglasses when I ride. I’ve tried a retro cap under the helmet, but that just delays the sweat about 20 minutes. By the second hour my sunglasses are so covered in nasty sweat residue that I have to take them off. 

Does anyone have any tips? 

I use a Giro Stylus helmet and Tifosi sunglass

Thanks for your time


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have the same problem. I stop at public parks when I can and clean them when there is free water. But they end up in my back pocket allot of the time.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Tifosi sunglasses are notorious for this. I've used two kinds of Oakleys without this problem. I'll lose my Oakleys probably once a year and have to revert back to my Tifosis before I get so frustrated with them that I go and splurge on a nicer pair of sunglasses.

Try a different brand.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

microfiber cap/headband?


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> microfiber cap/headband?


+1 that's why their called sweatbands. or as another poster suggested change glasses.


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Halo sweatbands solved the problem for me. I just need to get one or two more.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweatvac is the best headband I've used. Almost eliminates sweat dripping down my face. Headsweats is a decent second choice.

http://www.sweatvac.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SweatVac&Category_Code=SVHB
http://www.headsweats.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=66&idproduct=797


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Hairy Palms said:


> Halo sweatbands solved the problem for me. I just need to get one or two more.


I prefer the Halo skully, works great at channeling the sweat away from my Neanderthal brow.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Tifosi sunglasses are notorious for this. I've used two kinds of Oakleys without this problem. I'll lose my Oakleys probably once a year and have to revert back to my Tifosis before I get so frustrated with them that I go and splurge on a nicer pair of sunglasses.
> 
> Try a different brand.



What causes Tifosis to have this issue. Mine do, but I thought it would be the same with any pair/brand. I'm sweating a lot!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have Tifosi's as well as other types of glasses, I've found that it's mostly the pad on the helmet that is the culprit and not the glasses. My Bell helmet doesn't do it while my Giro does. Go figure.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The Halo works good until the rubber cracks. Headsweats are good too.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I tried the sweat gutter things. Don't work.

I tried the various skull caps. Don't work either.

I stopped wearing sunglasses. Problem solved.

I wonder how many cyclists just don't sweat into their glasses?


----------



## Dr. Clutch (Jul 9, 2008)

If your sunglasses have adjustable nosepads, try pinching them in a little. It will move the sunglasses away from your face and hopefully reduce the sweat problem.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Adidas Evil Eye

Pro or Explorer versions come with a sweat band, it works great, I have used them without the sweat band and the sweat comes into my eyes. with the band, no problems at all


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I wear an under armour skul cap under my helmet. I might look a lil goofy but it keeps the sweat out of my eyes and glasses.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I sweat a lot (winter or summer).

I use Tifosi Logics. 

I've had great luck with Halo Protex doo rags. 










Something else that might work for you...

Halo Headbands...












Sweat Gut'r


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Seemingly more an issue for those of follicularly challenged.

I've tried all kinds of cycling and sports specific sweat bands. Nothing stops the problem.

Not helmet dependent and going to a more expensive Giro didn't allow my head to run much cooler either.

I WILL NOT buy expensive sunglasses. I have way too little cash to spend on the silly stuff

I uses a $35 pair of glasses purchased at Lowes. They have a nose bridge that keeps the glasses from resting on my eyebrows, thus some sweat will trickle down into my eyes, which is a help.

I then wear regular cotton bandana's, and will take 2-3 along and change when they get too wet. 

After a few years of experimenting, this is my solution.

SB


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve B. said:


> Seemingly more an issue for those of follicularly challenged.
> I've tried all kinds of cycling and sports specific sweat bands. Nothing stops the problem.
> Not helmet dependent and going to a more expensive Giro didn't allow my head to run much cooler either.
> I WILL NOT buy expensive sunglasses. I have way too little cash to spend on the silly stuff
> ...


Have you ever tried a Halo?

I've used cotton and for me, all they do is keep the sweat "in" which then pours down my face once it's saturated. 
The Halo REALLY works for me. Even when wet, it's never as saturated as cotton gets.
Of course, I'll never be able to stop the sweat that comes from my face "below" the band 
(which stops at just over my eyebrows), but the wind takes care of that. 

As for the Tifosis, I've found that if I've fogged them up by breathing on them inadvertently, 
I simply turn my face to the side while riding and the wind defogs them in a second.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> Have you ever tried a Halo?
> 
> .


Having gone to the basement to find out if that's what the LBS sold me, Yes, I have and they were no better. 

The trick with the bandana's is to swap them out once they become saturated.

SB


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve B. said:


> Having gone to the basement to find out if that's what the LBS sold me, Yes, I have and they were no better.
> 
> The trick with the bandana's is to swap them out once they become saturated.
> 
> SB


:lol:

That means I'd have to swap it out about 5 minutes after I began riding! 

:lol:

If cotton works for you, more power to you with that. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I use to wear a retro cap under my helmet but as you stated would only delay the inevitable. Recently started using a Halo headband and am please so far. I haven't experienced the rubber cracking yet, so cannot comment on the longevity of the headband.


----------



## giant_and_me (Apr 25, 2010)

dougclaysmith said:


> I’ve been putting up with for far too long, sweat rolling down into my sunglasses when I ride. I’ve tried a retro cap under the helmet, but that just delays the sweat about 20 minutes. By the second hour my sunglasses are so covered in nasty sweat residue that I have to take them off.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips?
> 
> ...


Giro Stylus helmet - i use, good stuff...
me on my bike:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tkhoEzwt4Y


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I shave my head which, of course, prevents any hair absorbing sweat. Throughout my entire life, I've sweat-ed like a pig. I can break a sweat sitting in my recliner reading the Sunday paper.

I've used Head Sweats and they've worked fine for me. Recently I lost one, stopped at a sporting goods store, and bought an Underarmor skull cap. It works even better. Does it look silly? Who cares? You can't see it under my helmet anyway.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow...this is like that moment a few years back when I learned that people use chamois butter: RBR has once again taught me to be thankful for a problem I don't have.

Could it be related to head shape? I shave my head, sweat more or less like a normal person, ride in the heat for long periods and have NEVER had sweat in my sunglasses be a problem. How can that be??


----------

